# port phillip bay werribee south



## lars

despite it being the start of the snapper season down here left the boat at home today & thought I'd try for some squid off the RAAF base with the yak. after a long pedal from the nude beach dragging some soft placcys in the hope of snagging a flatty but no luck (have got the odd nice one off there before) was disappointed to find the squid grounds quite murky. not a good sign I thought, & so it turned out. cruised up & down the area for a few hours with a silver whiting on a spike & a couple of jigs out for the one solitary squid, still a great day on the water on a lovely sunny melbourne morning (man we have had some good weather lately). went past my local fishmonger & got some more squid, had a lovely feed with the kids, do prefer it when I actually catch dinner but so it goes sometimes


----------

